# Touring Northern Spain - Advice on Picos de Europa/Ovieda



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

I am just looking for some advice from anybody who has been to the Picos de Europa and the city of Ovieda in Northern Spain, please. We are planning to tour around Northern Spain in June in our Happy Hooker (corny name, I know, but what do you do when the Spanish authorities give you a registration plate ending 'HKR'!). We are pretty limited to where we can go (beaches, etc) given we have two dogs. So the mountains/countryside and perhaps the occasional town or city it is.

Anyway, I am planning to start off in the Potes area but my specific question concerns driving into the park itself, for example to Cain to have a go at a bit of the Cares Gorge walk. Are the roads suitable for a 6.5m vehicle? Is there any parking for big vehicles in such places?

Also, is it possible to park up - safely - in cities such as Ovieda to enjoy a quick bit of culture (not too much, though!).

Any other ideas about where to go - on our first long trip in a motorhome - would also be gratefully received.

Many thanks in advance

The Simmo Kid


----------

